# feeders



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi i was wondering what kind of fish that was easy to breed can be put in a 10 gallon for my oscar i have a spare 10 gallon and want to breed my own feeder fish

could i put java moss and just let guppies breed

i dont really wont to mess with the babies


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

lot of people do mollys too.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

you will need a facility, much larger than one 10 gallon tank, to supply enough feeders for a predator fish. even if your oscar is still a juvenile, it could empty a stocked 10 gallon tank of all guppies/mollies, in less time than it takes to net them. :lol:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Similar discussion going on in my thread which can be found HERE


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

please rspond


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

a couple of tanks set up for convicts could do the trick. They are so prolific that while you couldn't feed every day you could easily have a steady supply with a minimal effort.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i;ve bred convicts in a 10 gallon, it;s super easy, add water, convicts.... and babies arrive


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Convict in a 10!!! No way. 20 gallon long is a min.!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

You can breed conicts in a ten no problem. When they get too big, feed them to the oscar and get a new pair or breed some of the original pair's ofspring.Manoah, have you ever tried breeding convicts in a ten? Or are you just speaking on what you have heard for housing adult cons?FYI... guppies,platies and mollies are a wast of time for feeder purposes.


----------



## muffinman51432 (Mar 9, 2009)

My father (accidently) bread convicts in a 10,its very doable as the fish were no bigger than 2" when they spawned!


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah, i bougth a pair of cons, had eggs 2 weeks later in a 10 gallon.

cons can breed very small size and produce lots of fry


----------

